# Tierra analogica o digital



## naly (Nov 27, 2006)

Hola a todos


¿Alguien puede decirme que es tierra analogica y tierra digital?, es que no se como conectarlas, porque por ejemplo, en un ADC viene que hay que conectar unos pines a tierra analogica y otros a tierra digital, ¿Cómo los conecto?

Se que es diferente, pero no le hallo como hacer las conexiones de esas.

gracias


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 27, 2006)

En los circuitos que yo conozco la tierra digital es la correspondiente a la fuente de 5V, que en general maneja una intensidad de corriente superior. La tierra analógica es la de las otras fuentes (+15 -15 o 12V, etc) que son circuitos de baja corriente.
De todos modos deben estar unidas en algún punto para asegurar la referencia de cero volt en todo el circuito.

Saludos

Darío


----------



## grifo (Nov 29, 2006)

Es probable que se refiera a la referencia que uses para la parte analoga y la referencia que uses para la digital, pero para poder informaciónrmarte mejor te recomiendo cheques la hoja de datos del fabricante, en esa hoja te explicaran mejor como funciona el integrado y para que sirven dichas terminales


----------



## naly (Nov 30, 2006)

gracias a todos, si, me puse a investigar algo, básicamente el separar las dos tierras son para separar los ruidos que puedan llegar de una señal analógica y puedan alterar los datos digitales, pero en este caso, en mi circuito como utilizo una sola fuente, parece ser que las conectare a la misma tierra, al final de todo, es un cero.

gracias


----------



## capitanp (Nov 30, 2006)

igual que en los modems


----------



## JV (Dic 1, 2006)

> básicamente el separar las dos tierras son para separar los ruidos que puedan llegar de una señal analógica y puedan alterar los datos digitales, pero en este caso, en mi circuito como utilizo una sola fuente




Hola naly, efectivamente la separacion de masas es por tema de ruido y no importa que tengas una sola fuente, en general es asi, lo que se hace es llevar 2 lineas de masa, una para las señales analogicas como el audio y otra para las señales digitales como es la mayoria de las señales de control. las 2 lineas deben arrancar en el origen de masa, o sea en el punto de la fuente donde comience la masa.


----------



## sebitronic (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola, yo habia leido que se separan con una resistencia para generar una caida de tension y que los ruidos se mueban por esa caida de tension y no se filtren en los circuitos digitales


----------



## hackerpro (May 20, 2013)

ok yo igual me interese en este tema ya que estoy armando un delay y estoy usando el pt2399 y necesita agnd y dgnd y la verdad no se nada de esto si pudieran espesificar mas este tema


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 20, 2013)

Te recomiendo norma IPC-2221, te tira toda la información de como hacer un buen PCB, entre ellas como separar las masas.

Pero resumiendo, la idea es que después de un punto en común (por ej. el GND de tu regulador de tensión), separes la masa en Analógica y en Digital. El beneficio de hacer esto, es como bien dicen arriba evitar que se meta ruido, más que nada de la parte digital a la analógica (¿puede darse al revés?, posiblemente).


----------



## R-Mario (May 20, 2013)

Creo que esto es lo que intentan decirte.....

En ocaciones tambien ponen una resistencia de por ejemplo 10 ohms en la linea de tierra de la circuiteria digital para que los picos de voltaje causados por la conmutacion de los transistores no puedan pasar a traves de esa caida de tension que genera la resistencia.

Perdon por la imagen Opam = Amplificadores operacionales jejeje  (analogico)
Y amplificador me refiero a por ejemplo la etapa de potencia (analogico)
uC = microcontrolador (digital)


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 20, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Creo que esto es lo que intentan decirte.....
> 
> En ocaciones tambien ponen una resistencia de por ejemplo 10 ohms en la linea de tierra de la circuiteria digital para que los picos de voltaje causados por la conmutacion de los transistores no puedan pasar a traves de esa caida de tension que genera la resistencia.
> 
> ...



Esos picos que mencionas son producto de las inductancias parásitas de la pistas, entonces como vos bien decís, al haber cambios bruzcos de consumo aparecen los glitch (algo muy común en la parte digital).

Hasta donde se, la mejor forma de combatir este tipo de glitch es mediante el capacitor famoso de 100nF (puede variar el valor según aconseje el fabricante) que va en paralelo con el dispositivo que se desea alimentar.

Entonces el 2 esquema de conexiones que pusiste es el que yo usaría, el de la resistencia choca un poco con el tema de la regulación, pero no digo que este mal, solo que nunca lo probe.


----------



## chclau (May 20, 2013)

Yo lo que he hecho muchas veces, en vez de una R al circuito digital, es poner un ferrite en serie en la conexion entre masas, para "convencer" a los ruidos digitales que se queden de su lado y no se metan en la masa analogica.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 21, 2013)

¿Te referís a los inductores de modo común?


----------



## chclau (May 21, 2013)

No, me referia a los componentes denominados ferrite bead

por ejemplo, los que hay en este link

http://www.vishay.com/inductors/multilayer-ferrite-beads/


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 21, 2013)

Les dejo un video interesante sobre los ferrite bead que habla *chclau*:






Estuve buscando infromación sobre estos componentes para saber en que se diferencian respecto a un inductor común y encontre esto:



			
				Wiki dijo:
			
		

> Ferrite beads are used in inductors to form a passive low-pass filter. The geometry and electromagnetic properties of coiled wire over the ferrite bead result in an impedance for high-frequency signals, attenuating high frequency EMI/RFI electronic noise. The energy is either reflected back up the cable, or dissipated as low level heat. Only in extreme cases will the heat be noticeable.
> 
> A pure inductor does not dissipate energy; but produces reactance which impedes the flow of higher frequency signals. This reactance is commonly referred to simply as “impedance”. (Recall that impedance can be any combination of resistance and reactance).



Resumiendo, en este tipo de componentes el exceso de energía de alta frecuencia no deseada se disipa en forma de calor por eso se lo modela como una resistencia en esas frecuencias.


----------



## Humphrey (Feb 12, 2017)

Hola, pues en caso de audio?? tengo un modulo de reproductor de mp3, esos con usb y sd, sucede que en el socalo de entrada y salida de audio, aux y out line, dice AGND, separada de la tierra de alimentacion, y cuando lo conecto al amplificador de audio, no hay nada de sonido, pero si pongo la tierra de alimentacion del player con la tierra del amplificador, recien hay audio, lo deho asi o como conecto esa AGND??


----------

